# Bathtub/sink remodel - Antique Bronze



## StreamGrove (9 d ago)

Hello,
I am looking for some advice about recoating a bathtub and sink with an antique bronze finish. I have used Rust-Oleum Painter's Touch, brush on Metallic oil-rubbed bronze, which is a darker shade similar to an espresso on accents in our kitchen and wanted to try to replicate that on the bathtub and sink in our main bathroom. That rust-oleum has an epoxy/oil based feel but I dont feel like its made to coat porcelain.

The company Bathworks has a black and even a clear color for their premium tub kit. Could I mix a type of metalic dark bronze paint into it? Would it be safe for bathing in? Thanks


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

If you're not a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

